
The Free and Open Internet - mcenedella
https://avc.com/2019/02/the-free-and-open-internet/
======
mcenedella
This is a terrific line:

“The truth is Dingell’s family should never have asked the Washington Post to
publish his last words. Even the Washington Post’s owner Jeff Bezos knew to
publish his words that he wanted everyone to read on an open platform like
Medium.”

